
Are Bosses Dictators? - dilemma
https://www.newyorker.com/books/page-turner/are-bosses-dictators
======
mpweiher
TL;DR: Yes.

And it is surprising how man Americans bristle at Government intrusions on
their freedom, however slight, and yet don't bat an eye at private
corporations being incredibly dictatorial.

He does mention German co-determination, but seems to miss the fact that those
are only the tip of the iceberg of extensive workers' rights that
counterbalance the power of corporations.

And in bringing up Damore he once more spreads the false narrative of a
"misogynistic" memo that paints women as "biologically inferior". Sigh.

So some good and important points, but shoddy on the research/details. Could
do better.

